

Ask HN:  Know any great freelance developers? - MyClean

My company (MyClean) is looking for an outsourced or freelance developer. We're running a LAMP stack on our new site (not pushed live yet) and looking for someone to take over on a part-time basis as we roll out improvements. Location agnostic.
======
timjahn
If you're looking specifically for US based quality developers, my startup
matchist (<http://matchist.com>) can help ya out. We have great LAMP
developers from all over the US.

~~~
MyClean
Thanks, I'll definitely try posting!

~~~
timjahn
No problem. If you have any other questions, feel free to email me - tim at
matchist.

------
IsaacL
My startup <http://thectonetwork.com/> is aimed at solving exactly this
problem!

Email contact@thectonetwork.com if you want to talk more.

~~~
MyClean
Thanks! Will reach out soon.

------
davidxc
I'm a freelancer who's comfortable with LAMP. You can find my personal
projects and resume at davidkw.com.

Contact me at davidwong.xc@gmail.com if you're interested.

------
JoeCortopassi
I am available, with a solid background in Lamp and iOS development. Feel free
to contact me (info in profile), or check me out at JoeCortopassi.com

------
s0l1dsnak3123
I'm available for part time work, email me at john at johnhamelink . com if
you'd like to know more!

------
ishener
I am currently available for part time work. You can contact me at ishener at
gmail.

~~~
MyClean
Can you post a link to a portfolio or quick bio/skills?

